# New Alpine dairy doe-first adga doe-PICS



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I just got the Alpine doe home.

She is Does-E-Doats Abigail (I am loving the name).
She is Chamoisee. She is pregnant for her 3rd kidding.
She had twins bucks the first time and a big doe the second time.
Hoping for :kidred: :kidblue: from her, or possibly :kidred: :kidred: .

Her reg. number is- AA1483944
Her sire is Roeburns Caliban- A1349270 ...Also whats LA2008 mean?
Her dam is sweet-Miklal Ren Ionafidget - AA1412256.

She was born on 5/11/09 and is supposed to be in her prime for milk coming up (year 3 and 4).

3 cheers for my first ADGA registered dairy doe!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: .

She is due in April. So that puts my kidding schedule at Feb, March, April, and May kiddings (one per month). Wanted to take it slow for my first year.

I now have to go clean out my brother car before it gets dark.
I will have pics soon. 

They also have a Cou blanc yearling bred doe for $75, my younger brother might buy year to show (very pretty doe and from show lines).


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

*Re: New Alpine dairy doe-first adga doe-pics to come*

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: New Alpine dairy doe-first adga doe-pics to come*

Hip hip, hooray! Cute, cute name. If she gives you a doeling, you should name her Liddle Lamzy Divey, lol From what little I know, nice pedigree too. Looking forward to pics!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: New Alpine dairy doe-first adga doe-pics to come*

Good for you. I agree, looks like she has some nice lines there. Roeburns, Hoach's and Willow Run are all great lines. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: New Alpine dairy doe-first adga doe-pics to come*

CONGRATS!! Wow hope she does well for you


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: New Alpine dairy doe-first adga doe-pics to come*

Congrats!!! :applaud: I bet you are excited :leap: Can't wait for pics of your new doe


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: New Alpine dairy doe-first adga doe-pics to come*

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats! That's so exciting! 
Oh gosh, you have does due 4 straight months! :GAAH: You will be going insane by the time kidding season is over! Soon you will learn to get them all bred closer. I did that the first year, it only takes a couple of "doe code" does to drive you crazy and make you sleep deprived! You definately need a "barn cam"!

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Here is another pic of her.

Sorry if it looks out of proportion had a hard time resizing it.
SHe doesn't have blue eyes, it is just the camera.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a pretty Doe.... :thumb:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Pretty girl! She has a very nice color. 

LA2008 means that her sire was Linear Appraised in 2008, if you go to ADGA genetics and look up his pedigree, on the side where it lists progeny, USDA data, Linear History, etc. click on Linear History and that will show you his final score and what he got in each category. Linear appraisal is one of the performance programs offered by ADGA to give breeders a better idea of how closely their goats conform to the "perfect" dairy goat. Each goat is scored individually, not against each other like at a show. I just had mine appraised this year, it is a good learning experience because the appraiser will identify any faults your goats have and explain to you how and why each goat scored like they did. It is expensive if you don't have a lot of goats, but if you can find a breeder near you that does Appraisal you can see if they want to be a host herd and let you bring your goats to be appraised if you are interested in it.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Pretty, pretty girl... Congratulations!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous doe!!!! :drool: A huge congrats! I bet you are excited! :leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice girl! Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yay! What a beautiful Alpine! I hope she throws you what you wish. I'm still waiting on a girl from my best doe, she's given me four bucklings so far  

It's always nice to see another breeder around. Can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations on your new girl, she is beautiful. What color was the sire that she is bred to?? Did you get the other doe??


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I sold my cross doe and I am going to buy the other one (the 3 yr old).
My little brother is buying the 1 yr old. The 3 yr old did good in the shows and is a Cou blanc. The 1 yr old had show lines and good milk lines and this would be her ff coming up.

They are for very good prices (175 and 75) and I am very excited to get them. Shh...the 1 yr old is a surprise for my mom and little Jenny....They don't know we are getting the cuttest one there.

Also I think they both have wattles.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Congras!!! arty:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Di said:


> Congrats! That's so exciting!
> Oh gosh, you have does due 4 straight months! :GAAH: You will be going insane by the time kidding season is over! Soon you will learn to get them all bred closer. I did that the first year, it only takes a couple of "doe code" does to drive you crazy and make you sleep deprived! You definately need a "barn cam"!
> 
> Good luck!


Not anymore.

The boer doe was the one to kid in may if I found a buck. Turns out might not get one till spring.
So now my kidding schedule is 1 in Feb. and 3 in April.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, sorry this Boer breeding didn't happen. I got so insane my first year, waiting, waiting, I was afraid to leave the farm! lol


----------

